# Globetrekking



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys..

Issues with image-hosting sites and a pool of travel photos that feels like it is growing exponentially burned me out on photo-threads for a long time..

But with hosting sorted out and a photo-thread model that I know I like from my "Freki presents Denmark" thread I finally feel motivated to start a thread covering my travels around the globe..

Like in my other thread I will post from time to time - trying not to spam the photo section - typically posting handful of photos from different locations covering a mix of urbanity, nature and architecture..

I, as always, appreciate feedback and will gladly answer questions ( so ask away ) but would prefer the thread not to get too political..


As for the photos - they are all by me and thus my property - if you wish to share them or use them do contact me beforehand - I'm very reasonable and have no intention of making money off my photos, but I do not ignore theft and I will not accept companies or commercial websites to get away with such!


Anyways enough chatter - let's get started..



Key West - Florida - USA


Bryce Canyon - Utah - USA


Dubai - UAE


Hong Kong - China


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Honolulu - Hawaii - USA


Rome - Italy


Singapore


San Francisco - California - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Playa de Amadores - Gran Canaria Island ( Africa ) - Spain


Phuket - Thailand


New York City - New York - USA


Shanghai - China


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Playas de Corralejo - Fuerteventura Island ( Africa ) - Spain


Las Vegas - Nevada - USA


Sao Lourenco - Madeira Island ( Africa ) - Portugal


Hong Kong - China


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice to see great pics from different corners of the world, FREKI! :cheers:My favourite is the Bryce Canyon. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:

Tokyo - Japan


Yosemite National Park - California - USA


Stockholm - Sweden


Chicago - Illinois - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Miami Beach - Florida - USA


Rubjerg - Jutland - Denmark


Shanghai - China


Sevilla - Spain


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice and interesting new photo thread, FREKI


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yosemite, Chicago, Rubjerg... - so many favourites! :applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dubai - UAE


Hong Kong - China


Prague - Czech republic


New York City - New York - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Shanghai - China


Valley of Fire - Nevada - USA ( looks a bit like Godzilla doesn't it?  )


Funchal - Madeira Island ( Africa ) - Portugal


Tokyo - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Miami Beach - Florida - USA


Copenhagen - Denmark


Honolulu - Oahu Island - Hawaii - USA


Kowloon - Hong Kong - China


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Exciting Kowloon shot! :applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

San Francisco - California - USA


Phang Nga Bay - Thailand


Jumeirah - Dubai - UAE


Amsterdam - The Netherlands


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Red Rock Canyon - Nevada - USA


Los Christianos - Tenerife Island ( Africa ) - Spain


New York City - New York - USA


Singapore


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos once again, FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:

A couple weeks ago my gf and I did a 3 week roadttrip in the western desert states of the US - visiting a number of national parks, state parks and other nature reserves..

We both love hiking as well as hot dry deserts and open roads, so it's pretty much paradise for us..

Here's a few photos from the trip ( a lot more to come later ) now that I got my new issues with Flickr fixed ( man that site has gone downhill this last year :| )..

Monument Valley - Arizona/Utah - USA


Grand Canyon - Arizona - USA


Grand Prismatic Spring - Yellowstone National Park - Wyoming - USA


Zion National Park - Utah - USA


Bryce Canyon - Utah - USA


Yellowstone National Park - Wyoming - USA


Arches National Park - Utah - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dubai - UAE


Phuket Island - Thailand


Waikiki - Oahu - Hawaii


Nice - France


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cofete Beach - Fueteventura Island ( Africa ) - Spain


Chicago - Illinois - USA


Hong Kong - China


London - UK


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Stockholm - Sweden


Tokyo - Japan


Big Island - Hawaii - USA


Downtown - Singapore


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shot of Cofete Beach!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Romsdal - Norway


Shanghai - China


Beverly Hills - Los Angeles - California - USA


Palma - Mallorca Island - Spain


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Why-Why said:


> Great shot of Cofete Beach!


Thanks :cheers1:

It was a really wonderful beach to walk along ( not suited for swimming ) - and the remoteness of it ( we had to hike over the mountain range on the right ) meant it was pretty empty.. especially the southern parts where they filmed the end of the Han Solo movie - we had that place to ourselves


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dubai - UAE


Arches National Park - Utah - USA


San Francisco - California - USA


Funchal - Madeira Island ( Africa ) - Portugal


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Khai Nai Island - Thailand


Las Vegas - Nevada - USA


Puerto Mogan - Grand Canaria Island ( Africa ) - Spain


Hong Kong - China


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shot from Arches NP! An extraordinary place.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^It's a really beautiful place! :yes:

Waikiki - Oahu Island - Hawaii - USA


Basra region - Iraq


Malmø - Sweden ( "Turning Torso" - tallest building in Scandinavia )


Miami Beach - Florida - USA


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning images!

You must be one of the forums best travelled posters.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Spectacular shot of the Shard tower in London


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Stunning images!
> 
> You must be one of the forums best travelled posters.


Thanks! :cheers1:


I do travel a lot, but unlike many here for me it's not so much as to see new places and checking off nations from a list, as it is enjoying the places I know and love, why I tend to revisit many places I have been several places before..


And speaking of places I have been before and love..

I just returned from Japan the other day.. here's a few photos:

Tokyo - Japan


Tokyo - Japan



Yokohama - Japan


Tokyo - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Los Angeles - California - USA


Valley of Fire State Park - Nevada - USA ( in my opinion the most beautiful place on the planet! )


Gardens by the Bay - Singapore


Monaco


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful shot from Nevada, FREKI - love it! :applause:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Lovely shots of Tokyo and Yokohama, the weather was certainly on your side. :cheers:

Both cities exude a vibrant and mesmerizing energy.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

Morro Jable - Fuerteventura Island ( Africa ) - Spain


Dubai - UAE


Fox - Sweden


Miami Beach - Florida - USA


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shot of the bighorn in Nevada!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

San Francisco - California - USA


Rome - Italy


New York City - New York - USA


Singapore


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Marina da Quinta Grande - Madeira Island ( Africa ) - Portugal


Maya Bay - Koh Phi Phi Leh - Thailand


Miami Beach - Florida - USA


Hong Kong - China


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, FREKI! kay:
Very nice colours in the shot with the oldtimer!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots of the Golden Gate and Central Park.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^cheers guys! :cheers1:

Valldalen Valley ( Top of Trollstigen ) - Norway


Saint-Tropez - France


Chicago - Illinois - USA


Shibuya - Tokyo - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Morro Jable - Fuerteventura island ( Africa ) - Spain


San Francisco - California - USA


Horseshoe Bend - Arizona - USA


Dubai - UAE


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Waikiki - Hawaii - USA


Brussels - Belgium


Sentosa - Singapore


New York City - New York - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Barbary Macaque - Gibraltar - UK


Las Vegas - Nevada - USA


Grand Canyon - Arizona - USA


Hong Kong - China


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FREKI


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your shots from Arizona, Belgium lol, Singapore and Gibraltar are some of my favourites, FREKI! kay:


----------

